# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الحبس أو الغرامة لكل من يدخن بالأماكن العامة في الأردن

## khaled aljonidee

الحبس أو الغرامة لكل من يدخن بالأماكن العامة في الأردن

انا جبتلكوا الخبر من موقع 

بس ممكن تكون اشاعة

ههههههههههههههه




أقر مجلس النواب الأردني تشريعاً يقضي بفرض عقوبات تصل إلى السجن أو الغرامة المالية على كل من يدخن في الأماكن العامة التي يحظر التدخين فيها. 

وقضت العقوبات الواردة في التشريع الذي نشر اليوم الخميس بأنه على كل من يدخن أيا من منتجات التبغ في الأماكن العامة المحظور فيها التدخين، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن أسبوع ولا تزيد على شهر، أو دفع غرامة لا تقل عن 15 دينارا (22 دولارا أميركيا) ولا تزيد على 25 دينارا ( 35 دولارا أميركيا)، وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من باع السجائر بالتجزئة أو قام بتوزيع منتجات مقلدة للتبغ. 

كما يفرض التشريع عقوبات على من يدخن في دور الحضانة ورياض الأطفال، أو طبع أو عرض أو نشر أي إعلان لأغراض الدعاية لأي من منتجات التبغ، حيث يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بدفع غرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة دينار( 700 دولار) ولا تزيد على ألف دينار ( 1200 دولار أميركي). 

وتحظر القوانين الأردنية التدخين في الأماكن العامة والدوائر الحكومية والمطارات، إلا أن قوانين حظر التدخين غالباً ما تخرق حيث تشير إحصائيات إلى أن نسبة المدخنين في الأردن تبلغ 43%، كما ينفق الأردنيون سنوياً على 
التدخين حوالي أربعمائة مليون دينار أو ما يعادل 564 مليون دولار أميركي.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


سامع يا محمد بيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله لاجننك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يارب ما تكون اشاعة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*بس يبطلوا النواب يدخنوا بالمجلس بعدين بحكوا 


أنا مش مدخن بس بستغرب كيف بحظروا التدخين واحنا كلنا شايفينهم بدخنوا بالمجلس عادي ما هيه سايبة 

طب والله العظيم انا شايف بإحدى جلسات المجلس اكثر من نائب بدخن واولهم معالي دولة رئيس الوزراء السابق معروف البخيت

بس هم شاطرين برفع المحروقات وفرض الغرامات*

 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يارب ما تكون اشاعة


آميييييييييييييييين

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *بس يبطلوا النواب يدخنوا بالمجلس بعدين بحكوا 
> 
> 
> أنا مش مدخن بس بستغرب كيف بحظروا التدخين واحنا كلنا شايفينهم بدخنوا بالمجلس عادي ما هيه سايبة 
> 
> طب والله العظيم انا شايف بإحدى جلسات المجلس اكثر من نائب بدخن واولهم معالي دولة رئيس الوزراء السابق معروف البخيت
> 
> بس هم شاطرين برفع المحروقات وفرض الغرامات*


والله معك حق

----------


## معاذ القرعان

لا تردوا على هاي السوالف انا امبارح كنت ادخن بمدينة الحسن الرياضية وعادي ما حد اله دخل

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا تردوا على هاي السوالف انا امبارح كنت ادخن بمدينة الحسن الرياضية وعادي ما حد اله دخل


انت كنت تدخن بالشارع خارج لمدينة  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

مستحيل يتطبق .. في التكسي بكونو حاطين اعلان كبير ( بالعربي ممنوع التدخين ) وسايق التكسي يالي نزل الاعلان على السياره هوه بدخن وانته معه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورين جميعاً على الردود 

خلص يا شباب و صبايا 

اعتبروها اشاعة و دخنوا

هههههههههههههه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يارب ما تكون اشاعة


 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

إن شاء الله ما تكون إشاعة لأن من جد صار الوضع مو طبيعي 

انتو لو تعرفو إلي بعانو من حساسية وربو شو الألم إلي بحسو فيه لما يتنشقو الدخان وتيجيهم حالات الاختناق 
كان ما حد مسك سيجارة من غير ما يطلع قرارا 
من جد حرااام على إلي بدخنو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انت كنت تدخن بالشارع خارج لمدينة


لا وكمان جوا المدينة بس قبل ما تيجي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انشاء الله يعملوا غرامة مالية على كل من يدخن بالاماكن العامة

ويرفعوا ثمن باكيت الدخان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انشاء الله يعملوا غرامة مالية على كل من يدخن بالاماكن العامة
> 
> ويرفعوا ثمن باكيت الدخان


يا سلام عليك وانا بشد عل ايدك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين يا اخوان على نشاطكم الزائد بالمنتدى 

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافيه د

اتمنى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً معاذ على المشاركة 

و ان شاء الله يرفعوا الدخان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اه يا مها والله لازم  يرفع اسعار الدخان 

حتى تبطل الناس تقدر تشتريه 

بس اللي متعود على الدخان ما بيبطله ولو كان سعر الدخان عالي كتير

وانا بالمحل اللي بداوم فيه ( محل نت بشارع الجامعه ) كل الناس بيدخنوا  واله من قد ما بشم الدخان صرت كأنه انا اللي بدخن لانه صار صدري يوجعني وصار نفسي مقطوع وما بقدر اركض منيح 

الله يسامحهم على كل حال لانهم بيأذونا بدخانهم

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]والله اذا عن جد بدهم يمنعو التدخين لازم تصير الغرامة 500 دينار وتتطبق
عشان الواحد يفكر منيح اذا حيولع السيجارة ولا لأ
مش يحطو غرامات سخيفة والي بدو يدخن يدخن بس عشان اسم والله في الاردن في قانون بمنع الدخان
شو القانون بدون التطبيق؟؟؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا the zain على المشاركة القيمه 

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## العالي عالي

هاد القانون نزل من زمان لكن المشكلة بالتطبيق ما في  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلامك صحيح يا العالي 

بس شو طالع بأيدنا

----------


## زهرة النرجس

_يا ريت يطبق
لأني بكرة الدخان كثير_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا زهرة النرجس على المشاركة 

يسلمووووو

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

شكرا على الموضوع

----------

